

Qualcomm enables instant streaming of Netflix on Android phones - chapel
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/13/qualcomm-enables-instant-streaming-of-netflix-movies-on-android/

======
chapel
This would be a huge differentiator between Android and other phones/tablets
that have Netflix on them already. Regardless of this tech, I am just glad
that Android will be getting Netflix soon.

